# bleed air from coolant system



## 3glibya (Jan 13, 2017)

hi to all 
I am new here . I am from Libya
i need help 
i have lacetti same cruze i have heat 
i do all
no leak 
change radiator 
change fan 
water pump 
thermostat 
but not success 
any one help me how i can bleed air from radiator 
if u have video or image because my English language not good enough 
thanx to all that try help me in advance 
best regards


----------



## 3glibya (Jan 13, 2017)

my problem description
overheat but if i open cap water run to engine and indicator is back to normal heat level


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

There are videos on YouTube that show how to fill the coolant.

Here are the instructions from the 2014 Cruze service manual for cars made in the USA. It may not be the same for your car. 

Fill Procedure:
1- close the radiator drain plug. 
2- lower the vehicle
3- vehicle should be level
4- Loosen the vent screw on the radiator 

(vent screw is located at the top, right (passenger) side of the radiator)

NOTE: Close vent screw when coolant begins to flow from the vent screw. 

5- Add a mixture of 50/50 DEX-COOL antifreeze and clean drinkable water to the bottom line of the bleed nozzle on the coolant surge tank. When the coolant level stabilizes, add enough coolant to reach the bottom line of the down pipe hole.
6- Start the engine. After the engine starts, verify that the coolant level reaches the bottom line of the down pipe hole. 
7- Install the surge tank cap
8- warm up the engine. Run at 2,500 RPM until the engine cooling fan turns ON. 

Note: If the heater core has been replaced, let the engine run for 2 minutes at 2,000-2,500 RPM. This ensures complete venting of the cooling system.

9- Turn the engine OFF and allow the engine to cool down.
10- Remove the surge tank cap.
11- Check the coolant level and fill to the COLD mark if necessary.
12- Inspect the concentration of the engine coolant, using GE-26568 tester. 
13- Rinse away any excess coolant from the engine and engine compartment. 

NOTE: After a test drive let the engine cool down and check the coolant level again. Adjust the coolant level to the COLD mark if necessary.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

3glibya said:


> hi to all
> I am new here . I am from Libya
> i need help
> i have lacetti same cruze i have heat
> ...


Hello 3glibya,

We're very sorry to hear about this radiator concern you're experiencing with your Cruze. As we are only able to assist customers within the United States, we would be more than happy to gather some additional information from you to transfer to a team in your region. If that is of interest, please send us a private message with your VIN/chassis number, current mileage, full contact information, and the name of your preferred dealership. 

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 3glibya (Jan 13, 2017)

please can you share with me link of video on yotube may be it help me 
best regards


----------



## 3glibya (Jan 13, 2017)

do you have picture of vent screw on the radiator for lacetti 2009 1.6l


----------



## theantnest (Jan 23, 2017)

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl5_Bck1kCM" target="_blank">



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl5_Bck1kCM


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a few more...

2011 Chevy Cruze coolant burping tips - YouTube

Coolant Flush How-to: Chevrolet Cruze (2011-2016) - 2011 Chevrolet ...

2013 Chevy Cruze coolant gurgling - YouTube

Coolant Flush How-to: Chevrolet Cruze (2011-2016)

How to bleed air out of cooling system on holden cruize

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------

